# Rd 1 Game 5: Sixers @ Heat (4/27 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, April 27, 2011 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant have another one of those slow starts. .Against this team it wont matter much, but we do that against the Celtics and we're done. No change in the starting lineup according to Spo. Hopefully Bibby can break out of this slump he's been in all series and start shooting like he did before the playoffs began.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Spotard is an idiot.

it should be Dampier/Joel and Chalmers/Bibby rotations. Chalmers creates transition opportunities that gets this team energized. Z is the worst center on this team. The only thing he occasionally contributes is a jumper and the occasional offensive board/put back. We need tough centers that do grunt work on this team. I.E. aren't afraid to bang and get rebounds.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I want Joel to be rewarded for his play and start. As a coach, I understand keeping the same lineup to avoid players feeling like they failed (Z/Bibby). But I still feel like a change can be benefitial here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I can see why Spo is not wanting to change things up just yet. It would seem to much of a panic move up 3-1, and Joel has done a great job with that 2nd unit when Thad Young gets in the game. 

It'll be interesting to see what happens against Boston if Shaq is ready to go. Damp would probably be on the active roster, but then who gets inactive?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It is now imperative that we win this game tomorrow night because...


> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> NBA release: If the Heat finishes this series Wednesday or Friday, Game 1 vs Boston will be Sunday.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yep def need to get this **** done ToDay.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

the last game was a stupid loss. even after a bad start, we had the game won and we lost it at the very end.

we're finishing this tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hopefully the loss woke us up. Let's get some rest.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice block from Wade on Holiday


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another slow start...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

9-2 start for Philly.......


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Brand doesnt miss against us in these 1st quarters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MArio and Joel already in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

they are out executing the hell out of us.

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Brand again, just doesnt miss in 1st quarters against us.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I feel so much more confident when this line-up is in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG Mario...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Come on Mario, ****ing shoot it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

There you go, Mario!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Mario... the most frustrating player in Heat history :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sixers have scored 2 points since the lineup change of Mario and Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario off the glass 

8 for Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the layup

Heat lead


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj Finally 33333


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Chalmers!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333333

Mario, I love you today!

27-23 after 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So the Heat end up outscoring the Sixers 23-9 after Mario and Joel replaced Z and Bibby. Really it was 23-8 if you take away Bosh's T before the timeout.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

If Bibby can't hit open shots then he is completely worthless out there. Chalmers needs to get it going!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, cant get any calls tonight.

Great steal by Mario.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh is diving around all over the place tonight...does he not realise some players have families to feed?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Iggy with 3 fouls


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get back WADE...

JJ 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We're insanely better when our shooters can actually shoot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

horrible D by Wade on Jrue. That's about the 4th time already tonight that he's been beat.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Offense has been really bad all series. 36% shooting tonight


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade has sucked so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I know Mario can quickly make me regret saying this, but thank God for Mario tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

rio is BALLIN


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron, Bosh and Wade need to wake the **** up and get it going


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

45-42 at the half

Ugly half. Gotta figure things out on offense.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

****ty offense is leading to so many fast break points for the Sixers. Offense literally equals defense for us this series. If we make a shot, we can set up the half court defense and totally shut them down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Brand is on fire.

Nice J by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant get any stops again...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No call again on that Wade layup?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Has either team missed in this quarter? I honestly don't remember a missed shot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers has 10 three point attempts already, what a weird game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron needs to go harder on those layups.

This team is so out of sync.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Will someone wake these guys up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

6-12 from 3. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice ball movement.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice rebound and putback by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lebron for 3. HArdest shot of the night and he makes it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arise, Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

72-67 after 3

Need to pick up the intensity on D and need Lebron and Wade to get it going in this 4th.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a stupid series. We go from shooting 48% overall and 37% from 3 in the regular season to 43% and 24%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot by Wade

Holy crap, after all the contact they've allowed, they call that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeez Wade. Gotta make that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now they're calling all the touch fouls. Gotta hate these refs sometimes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> SedanoShow Jorge Sedano
> The refs called this game very loose early. Let physical play happen. Now, a lot of ticky tack fouls. No rhyme or reason to this one


Yup, just posted this. Where the **** were these calls a quarter ago?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are in the penalty now after 4 straight calls with 8:43 remaining. ****ing dumbass refs..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the Sixers are killing themselves with these missed free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big rebound by Bosh and is fouled


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet drive by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big block by Joel!

Tough runner by Wade. Wow.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank you Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, this team wont ****ing die.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Offense sucks sucks sucks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is now starting to look like the end of game 3..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are doubling Wade every time and yet for some reason, we have Lebron on the opposite end of the court. Why?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Reminds me of Game 1. Looked like the Heat were going to pull away, then the Sixers creep right back into it but eventually lose. I think same thing happens here. Despite Miami letting teams hang around, I don't think Philly's all that good of a closing team (outside of Game 4, but what were the odds of that happening?).


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There's no way this team should ever shoot 29 threes. Sixers have executed very well on defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Iguodala cant miss. This team is so ****ing annoying.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We are really seeing the good/bad with Joel here. Protecting the rim on defense but 4 on 5 on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, they just cant miss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The scary part is if the Sixers can shut our offense down this much, what are the Celtics gonna do to us? Hopefully its just their athleticism that is what is slowing us down so much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF? How can you call that T at this stage in the game?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh with a huge rebound, Wade being stupid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Iggy again. This is crazy.

Joel to the line...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel makes both!

Wow.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Joel is clutch.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel Joel Joel Joel Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lets go Wade. Ice this ****!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Miami wins. Fun game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugh Wade. 1-2.

This team doesnt make things easy for themselves.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Joel's better than Wade at free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!!

****! That team is finally dead!

Talk about a very much needed win. This team needs all the practice days they could get.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice... now some SERIOUS work to be done to get ready for Boston


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario was POTG. No one can argue that.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

****ing finally


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The Warden was Huge in this game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel and Mario are co-POTG. We basically played a 6 man rotation this game and they came up huge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel had huge blocks in the 4th and of course, those two huge free throws. 

Wade just had to dunk that ball at the end. Instead of adding a win to the games decided by 5pts or less, we win by 6 because of it. Dumbest stat ever..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Joel had huge blocks in the 4th and of course, those two huge free throws.
> 
> Wade just had to dunk that ball at the end. Instead of adding a win to the games decided by 5pts or less, we win by 6 because of it. Dumbest stat ever..


Loved the dunk. Love the hate.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

evil empire etc


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

+17 with The Warden on the floor. +20 with Rio on the floor. Coincidence?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio...for real?

Nice series win. I've been keeping close tabs, killing me I cant watch these!


----------

